# crabbing



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

Is east river around the bridge salty enough to crab in? Just wondering where I can get on some crabs. Trying to get the kids into it.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I now fish there quite often and have seen small crabs right near the boat launch. These were small crabs. It was when the tide was low. They were on the right of the dock, near the bank, where the trees are. Good luck. 

KsB


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

You better do it quick. Like tomorrow before the oil starts arriving. Your signature says it all.


----------

